# vsftpd setup problems: 500 OOPS: socket

## snerfu

I'm having some trouble getting vsftp to work. I emerged it from ports along with xinetd and set it up according to the INSTALL guide on the vsftpd website.  I tried to start it through xinetd and while xinetd started fine, vsftpd did'nt seem to run.  I did some research and it recommended to try running vsftpd without xinetd first. So I went ahead and set "listen=YES" to the bottom of the vsftpd config file. I tried to run vsftpd and this is what I got.

# /usr/sbin/vsftpd /etc/vsftpd/vsftpd.conf

500 OOPS: socket

There seems to be nothing I can find about this anywhere in my log files.  And I can't determine what is wrong from the error message it gave me. The only two things i have changed in my vsftpd.conf file are the "listen=YES" and the "nopriv_user=ftpuser" parts. Any help greatly appreciated. I also checked the FAQ but nothing is there either.

----------

## Mpemba Effect

Try adding

```
listen_address=your_server_ip
```

into your vsftpd.conf see if that helps. Upgrading to v1.2.0 is well worth it mate. Portage is still on v1.1.3, it fixes alot of dodgy bugs such as restricting the number of connections didn't work in v1.1.3 which is quite worrying.

----------

## snerfu

Thanks alot. Thats its up and running for me now. To bad that isn't in the FAQ or anything. I think I will follow your suggestion to upgrade to 1.2.0.  I think i might as well submit this to a knowledge base or FAQ or something.

----------

## Cuthbert

If you look in your /etc/xinitd.conf, there may be a line something like:

only_from = localhost

If you remove that line and restart xinitd, it should start vsftpd you should be able to connect to vsftpd from other machines.

My xinitd.conf looks like this:

defaults

{

        instances      = 60

        log_type       = SYSLOG authpriv info

        log_on_success = HOST PID

        log_on_failure = HOST

        cps            = 25 30

}

includedir /etc/xinetd.d

service ftp

{

        disable         = no

        socket_type     = stream

        wait            = no

        user            = root

        server          = /usr/sbin/vsftpd

        per_source      = 2

        instances       = 5

        log_on_success  += PID HOST DURATION

        log_on_failure  += HOST

}

----------

